# Temp res visa, car import, and flying home



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

I thought I had this all figured out, but alas, perhaps not

I know if I have temporary resident visa, I can bring my vehicle and the import papers for it last as long as my visa (up to four years)

I'm also under the impression you can drive back and forth as you please once you have the visa and permit, but you must surrender the permit on your last exit back to the states. 

What I can't seem to nail down is what happens if my RV and car are in Mex, we have temp res visa and appropriate vehicle permits, but then decide to fly to the states for a brief visit? 

I'm seeing chatter about computer systems getting linked and people running into issues flying back, but it is all in the context of the 180 day visitor visa and tip

Also, it seems there is now a ten year RV tip option, but I'm not seeing a lot of info on returning to states. I assume when driving it is a no brainer and sort of follows with the temp visa process?? What about flying home and leaving the RV?

Thanks for the input, and if you have any reference links, that's appreciated too


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

With a temporary resident visa (Residencial Temporal) you can come and go and leave your car in Mexico. When your visa expires the car has to leave Mexico.

With a permanent resident visa (Residencial Permanente) you are not allowed to drive a non-Mexican plated car at all.

With a tourist permit, your vehicle has to leave Mexico any time you do. It is not legal to leave without it.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Tundra

That makes sense

Can you point me to any authoritative reference for that? It's not that I don't trust you, it's just so I can save the link for future reference


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JaunMadera said:


> Thanks Tundra
> 
> That makes sense
> 
> Can you point me to any authoritative reference for that? It's not that I don't trust you, it's just so I can save the link for future reference


You are wise to take online advice with a grain of salt. I don't have a link to a source. In fact, I have never driven a non-Mexican plated vehicle in Mexico so I am just repeating information I learned here. My Mexican driving experience is limited to a Mexican-plated rental vehicle once, a Mexican friend's Mexican-plated car, and my Mexican-plated motorcycle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tundragreen is absolutely correct. Aduana has a website, in Spanish, of course. You can find it online.
However, his explanation was concise and to the point, answering your question perfectly.
Sometimes, what you read in Mexican law may be obsolete, or interpreted in a way you would not expect. Those who have lived in Mexico for years, generally know how the rules are actually applied. As such, their advice is trustworthy if it makes sense and does not elicit arguments from others. When that happens, you should dig deeper.


----------

